# Subway Tile Grout



## cibula11 (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought 2.5x6 inch tile for a backsplash in my kitchen.  The tiles have bumps that act as a "built in" spacer.  The gap is very small, maybe 1/16".  I am assuming I grout, but with what?  Is there a special grout for glossy ceramic tile.  I was thinking non-sanded to prevent scratching but I am not sure.

Also, the tile is a beige color.  Do you typically grout subway tile with white or is it a matter of preference?


----------



## handyguys (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes - Non sanded grout. Its not about scratching but non-sanded is used in small grout lines. Sanded grout is for larger grout lines.

You can use any color. White if thats the look you want. You could do black (yuck), brown, beige or what ever suits your fancy. Go to the tile store and get a color chart, bring it home and hold it up to your tiles to see what works well with your tiles and the rest of your decor.


----------

